# My goal for the end of 2012 is..



## sinkingintothesea (Feb 24, 2012)

To get at least 5 friends that I see on a regular basis..

I currently have only drinking friends which are hardly healthy for me


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

Let us know of your progress and strategies!


----------

